# Coincidence?  I THINK NOT!



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2011)

Cialis (Tadalafil) Drug Information: User Reviews, Side Effects, Drug Interactions and Dosage at RxList

And

Mercedes-Benz CLS-Class

Is Cialis trying to be a CLS, or is the CLS trying to imply Cialis-like effects?


----------



## Mark CMG (May 10, 2011)

That's what happens when two unrelated companies hire the same PR firm.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 10, 2011)

Heheheheheh...you said "firm."


----------



## Moogleproof (May 10, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Heheheheheh...you said "firm."




*facepalm and chuckle*


I so did not see that coming... it's been a few minutes and I still can't stop grinning. Maybe I should just go get some sleep...


----------



## Mark CMG (May 11, 2011)

Moogleproof said:


> I so did not see that coming...





Why would you set him up again?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 11, 2011)

> I so did not see that coming...




_[Bender]_That's what SHE said!_[/Bender]_


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2011)

This thread has certainly taken a turn for the worst!


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 11, 2011)

Rhun said:


> This thread has certainly taken a turn for the worst!



Agreed.  This is the wurst dysfunction remedy thread I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2011)

is there a way to return this thread to civility and normalcy? I have my doubts, personally.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 12, 2011)

_*Return?*_


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2011)

sorry, horrorifying thought- i know- but yes?


----------



## Rabulias (May 13, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Cialis (Tadalafil) Drug Information: User Reviews, Side Effects, Drug Interactions and Dosage at RxList




I always found it a little amusing that the official "mediciney" name for Cialis began with "Ta-da!"


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 13, 2011)

Rabulias said:


> I always found it a little amusing that the official "mediciney" name for Cialis began with "Ta-da!"



The name "tadalafil" was preferred in medical test markets by a 3:1 margin over "siegheilifil".


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2011)

what about achtunglifil?


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

Rabulias said:


> I always found it a little amusing that the official "mediciney" name for Cialis began with "Ta-da!"




Better than starting with "Voila!"


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 13, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> what about achtunglifil?



In english-speaking markets, "achtungifil" was too often confused with dental anaesthetic.  Not the kind of mistake a doctor wants to make when these sorts of, umm, problems!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 13, 2011)

What about "LookiewhatIgotafil"?

Wait...that sounds _reeeeeaally_ bad.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What about "LookiewhatIgotafil"?
> 
> Wait...that sounds _reeeeeaally_ bad.



 they have penicillin for that now days.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 18, 2011)

I always thought the brand name was the result of the original chemist doing an at home trial..

Wife: "What is it this is supposed to do again?"
Chemist: "Induce erections in men who are incapable."
Wife: "I'll believe it when I see it!"
_/comedic special effects *boing* noise here/_
Chemist: " See, Alice, it works!"

And history was made.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 18, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> I always thought the brand name was the result of the original chemist doing an at home trial..
> 
> Wife: "What is it this is supposed to do again?"
> Chemist: "Induce erections in men who are incapable."
> ...




Then why wasn't it named "Alice Springs?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2011)

" you must spread more musturd and ketchup on other hotdogs before relishing over DA's comment"


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Then why wasn't it named "Alice Springs?"




Ha ha ha. Maybe it should be!


----------



## megamania (May 23, 2011)

What about "oh-lah-lah"?


----------



## megamania (May 23, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Then why wasn't it named "Alice Springs?"




Did she spring or did she =bleep=


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 1, 2012)

Another one:

The car- Cadillac CTS
Cadillac CTS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Age/stress-related disability- Carpal Tunnel Syndrome, a.k.a. CTS.

Apparently, manufacturers are marketing their luxury cars towards the aged with more subtlety.

What next?  Mitsubishi Dementias? Acura NoSeX? Lamborghini Avandaryl?  Bentley Incontinentals?


----------



## Umbran (Mar 1, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> What about "LookiewhatIgotafil"?
> 
> Wait...that sounds _reeeeeaally_ bad.




It sounds bad, but gets you in for the "Lookie for Nookie" jingle line.  For getting name recognition, there's nothing better than being cheesy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 1, 2012)

Good point, good point.

Maybe we could get Survivor to rewrite "Eye of the Tiger" for this product, too!



> Risin' up, back on the street
> Did my time, took my chances
> Went the distance
> Now I'm back on my feet
> ...




Hmm...it might not need much of a rewrite...


----------



## Umbran (Mar 1, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hmm...it might not need much of a rewrite...




To quote the ever-quotable Tom Lehrer:

_"When correctly viewed, everything is lewd.  I could tell you things about Peter Pan. And the Wizard of Oz?  There's a dirty old man!"_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 2, 2012)

Can you spot this lich's phylactery?

http://realitytea.realitytea.netdna...uploads/2011/01/Holly_Madison_Hugh_Hefner.jpg










Oh wait...that's a LECH, not a lich!


----------

